

Ask HN: What's wrong with searchyc.com - wolfparade

It's down.  I use the service everyday.  I need it.
======
ScottWhigham
Comcast decided to drop hosting. <http://searchyc.com/post/6027748746/why-is-
searchyc-down>

Also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2605959>

------
wyclif
It seems very broken to me. I often can't find recent posts on HN even when
using unique keywords.

